# Multiple Outlook Calenders On Iphone 3



## Andrew.chapman (May 24, 2011)

Hey, I have 3 clients who all have the outlook 2007 sync'd to there IPhone 3GS. 

Now they can each see there own calender, but wondered if there is a way there can sync all 3 calenders to each of there Iphone's, even at a view only basis, so they dont clash with appointments.

Appreciate the help.

Regards.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Is a possibility for them just to all sync to the one calender in office?


----------



## Andrew.chapman (May 24, 2011)

No, they are using there calender for personal and business use, so there would be to many conflicts.

Also If they did that, they would lose there own personal calender as they would only be using the 1 work calender.


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

How are the calendars being synced? Is it via iTunes or Activesync over Exchange?

In either case, since the iPhone (or any mobile device for that matter) is incapable of syncing shared calendars, the only real option is to load each mailbox on each iPhone. This isn't too bad over Exchange, as they can be set up to sync only the Calendar and not the Contacts or Mail. Of course it means that there will be no email security between the three users, so they had better trust each other.

-SW


----------

